# Char Griller 980



## jcemt72 (Jul 8, 2021)

I can not recommend this grill enough. Great temp control, great smoke options. Changed my life. I’ve ran the gamut of grills and smokers from a homemade Weber mini wsm with a home brew pid and fan to a master built mes40 with mailbox mod. Spent way more than the modest $600 for the char griller. My green mountain pellet and wsm are collecting dust the mes40 is now a pid controlled warming box. Baby back ribs below with amazing smoke. Only mod I’ve made is a basket to set on the ash tray for chips.


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 9, 2021)

Gravity feeders are the future, unless you (like me) already have one!
Is there a reason you added the wood basket? Did you try just placing chunks in the bin and not like how that worked?
I just toss chunks in my Masterbuilt's bin and carry on, seems to work like a charm.


----------



## jcemt72 (Jul 9, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> Gravity feeders are the future, unless you (like me) already have one!
> Is there a reason you added the wood basket? Did you try just placing chunks in the bin and not like how that worked?
> I just toss chunks in my Masterbuilt's bin and carry on, seems to work like a charm.


The only reason was just because I have a bunch of chips and the basket keeps the chips from getting covered in the ash before they smolder. If I’m using chunks I normally this chuck them in the bottom of the ash pan


----------



## O C (Jul 9, 2021)

I'll second your opinion, loving my980 and using at least 3 nights a week, pork butts and ribs, candied bacon, pizza, chicken of all kinds, burgers and hotdogs, and general outdoor oven cooking like mac n cheese, lasagna, etc. Gotten over any 'efficiency' concerns. Its just does a great job. Excels as a smoker, but can turn up the heat for grilling.

C
 Chasdev
 your posts and others here and in another forum were one of the things that convinced me a gravity feed was going to be my next grill. I honestly thought it would be one of the MB grills, then the 980 came along.
Had dinner at my sister in laws last weekend, they bought their MB560 on my recommendation, it did a great job on a whole bunch of chicken thighs and legs for a big family dinner.
Spent last weekend cleaning up my Traeger PRO575, time for it to find a new home (no space, loved the grill)!


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 10, 2021)

That's good, mine is not perfect but the meat I get from it darn near is.
I'm married but I pretty much cook for 1 and I like that it is smallish.


----------



## jcemt72 (Jul 10, 2021)

O C said:


> I'll second your opinion, loving my980 and using at least 3 nights a week, pork butts and ribs, candied bacon, pizza, chicken of all kinds, burgers and hotdogs, and general outdoor oven cooking like mac n cheese, lasagna, etc. Gotten over any 'efficiency' concerns. Its just does a great job. Excels as a smoker, but can turn up the heat for grilling.
> 
> C
> Chasdev
> ...





Chasdev said:


> That's good, mine is not perfect but the meat I get from it darn near is.
> I'm married but I pretty much cook for 1 and I like that it is smallish.


mine either but the technology and design are pretty similar to what competition barbecue circuit are using. My biggest complain about the whole thing is the front shelf is too high if you have any kind of pan sitting on the front shelf it’s hard to get that door open and closed.


----------

